# Help with this



## Anthop (Aug 10, 2022)

Found this today,   Not to up to date on these bikes.   It looks like the motor is a whizzer,  but the frame and other parts unsure.  I have the opportunity to purchase for $600.  
Always wanted a whizzer but unsure if this is worth it.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 10, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Anthop (Aug 10, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe.



Thank you..


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

Any help on this?  Info etc….should I purchase it or let go?


----------



## lee friend (Aug 11, 2022)

Anthop said:


> Any help on this?  Info etc….should I purchase it or let go?



If it runs, buy it.


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

lee friend said:


> If it runs, buy it.



It’s been sitting for years,  guess it doesn’t run at the moment


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

Here are some
More pictures.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks to be an old rat rod. I would buy it at that price. If a whizzer has spark and gets fuel, it will definitely run. PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

More


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 11, 2022)

I’d buy it for $600. Whizzer frame with welded motor mounts and brake strap, Whizzer engine, embossed tank, echo tube,  should definitely be worth that price in parts. Doesn’t look like it would take much to get it going.


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

Well I purchased it….


----------



## Anthop (Aug 11, 2022)

Thanks for the reply’s.  Now it learning time.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 12, 2022)

If you’re interested, I’ve got a set of bobbed whizzer fenders that would go great on that bike. PM me if you want pics.


----------



## Anthop (Aug 12, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> If you’re interested, I’ve got a set of bobbed whizzer fenders that would go great on that bike. PM me if you want pics.



Trying to find how to message people on this forum. Any help would be great.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 12, 2022)

Anthop said:


> Trying to find how to message people on this forum. Any help would be great.



If you post in forum issues that you can’t pm, one of the moderators will help you.


----------

